# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Problme dsinstallation McAfee

## sab6

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros problme. Je souaite dsinstaller mc afee pour installer un autre antivirus. Mais, je n'arrive pas  le dsinstaller. j'ai essayer les outils proposs par McAfee mais ca ne fonctionne pas. J'ai donc supprimer les rpertoires se rapportant  mc afee et nettoyer les registres mais ca ne marche toujours pas .... J'ai galement essayer de le rinstaller et de le dsinstaller proprement mais il est toujours l. En fait, c'est mon autre antivirus qui me dit qu'il est toujours l. j'ai donc dcid d'untiliser Registry monitor pour voir sur quoi (quel cl du regsitre) se basait mon autre antivirus pour me dire que mcafee tait tjrs l.. mais, je ne vois pas ....

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Sab

----------


## Jannus

Il n'y a plus aucune trace de McAfee dans Ajout/Supression de programme ?

Quel est le message exact du nouvel AV ?

----------


## sab6

Non aucune trace.

Le message est : 

Un autre antivirus a t trouv : McAfee.
Supprimer cet antivirus avant de pouvoir continuer l'installation.

----------


## Jannus

Il n'y a pas d'autres logiciels McAfee installs ?
Comme le Scurity Center, un FW ou Site Advisor ?

----------


## Heureux-oli

Essaie de passer RegCleaner et CCleaner, si il reste des traces, ta vas pouvoir les enlever.

Je pensais que ce genre d'alas ne se produisait qu'avec NORTON.

----------


## sab6

En fait effectivement, au dpart il y avait mcAfee security center mais tout  t supprim... Concernant regcleaner, dj utilis...

Personne n'a de solution a mon pb ? personne n'a dj eu ce cas ?

----------


## Heureux-oli

Et CCleaner.
De toute faon, c'es dans la base de registre qu'il faut aller chercher.

----------


## sab6

Egalement utilis...
j'ai galement supprim manuellement tout ce qui se rapportait  mcafee dans la base des registres ....

----------


## Jannus

::aie::  
Je suppose que c'est fait, mais :
- dans la BdR vous avez bien tout effac dans HKCU et dans HKLM ?
- le dossier a bien t effac dans program files ? Il reste parfois des logs qui empchent la suppression des dossiers.

----------


## illight

C'est bizarre j'ai dsinstall MacAfee ya pas longtemps en suivant la procdure qu'il disait, je n'ai eu aucun soucis  ::D:

----------

